# pykde4-4.10.5 błąd kompilacji

## trebormir

Witam

Mam problem z kompilacja pykde4-4.10.5

build. log http://www.wklejto.pl/177940

reinstalacja sip i pyqt nie pomaga, obecnie zainstalowane wersje to 

dev-python/PyQt4-4.10.3

dev-python/sip-4.15.2

ktos mial problem juz taki ? jakies pomysly ?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## znal

Wg tego tematu:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-970740-start-0.html gdzie jest ten sam błąd co w Twoim logu tj.

```
362. /usr/include/krecursivefilterproxymodel.h:118: error: ‘virtual bool KRecursiveFilterProxyModel::filterAcceptsRow(int, const QModelIndex&) const’ is private
```

pomógł downgrade dev-python/sip

----------

